# Bedford, PA bottle show?.



## galactus (Oct 6, 2009)

Has anyone heard if there is going to be a show in Bedford, Pennsylvania this coming Sunday, October 11th?. 

 They normally have it during the last Sunday of the Fall Foliage Festival.


----------



## McCoke (Oct 6, 2009)

*As far as I know, they are not. It's not on any show schedules.  They didn't have one last year, to my knowlege, either.  I married a Somerset Co. gal a few months ago and have developed an interested in their bottles as well as Cumberland, MD ones.  This show had alot of Bedford & Somerset bottles! Just my luck!*

*As you stated in your other post, you met a guy who bought a Borgman Mineral Water IP for $10 at a flea market. That was me about 20 years ago.  I sold it to a collector from the Lancaster area.  I miss that one!*

*Tim*


----------



## galactus (Oct 7, 2009)

Wow, that was you?. We met at a show in Keyser, W.Va. That is where you showed me that bottle you have in the picture.  My cousin knows a fellow that has a Borgman he found. It is horribly stained and last I heard he wanted $750 for it. This has been sometime back, so I do not know if he would still have it or not.


----------



## surfaceone (Oct 7, 2009)

> Borgman Mineral Water


 
 Wow Tim,

 That Borgman Mineral Water is a great looking bottle. Never saw one before. Thanks for putting it up. If you have more pictures, I, for 1, would love to see them.


----------



## McCoke (Oct 7, 2009)

I never knew Cumberland had such bottles back in 88 or 89 when I purchased it. Attic mint it was.  I'll post some other photos later on tonight. I have a few close-ups.

 Tim


----------



## McCoke (Oct 8, 2009)

*Here's my close-ups of the "H. BORGMAN / MINERAL WATER / MANUFACTURER / CUMBERLAND, MD." torpedo IP. Sweet bottle!  As I said before...wished I still had this one!*

*I know of an older fellow in Wiley Ford, WV who has a very rough one.  He found while fixing a water main break in Cumberland many years ago.  He wants too much for it in that condition.*

*Ever seen the colbalt blue Borgman?*

*Tim*


----------

